# worried



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi i was wondering if anyone could give me some advice ive had ibs since i was 9 and even before that id get ill alot but no-one knew what was rong and now one of my friends has invited me away for a week to go on holiday with her but im really scared of getting ill because when im on holiday with my family im usally ill so i dont know what to say to her without letting her down please help


----------



## 23599 (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi em! Well first of all does your friend know that you are suffering from I.B.S? If she doesn't then you should tell her that you do, and that you dont want to get sick especially if your away from home. Also tell her that you dont want to let her down... and things should be okay. If you dont think that you can handle going on vacation then you know yourself the best.







Hope your I.B.S. gets better







and if you ever need anyone to talk to just email me at lightning_girl_18###hotmail.com


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

thankyou so much for your advice it really helped my friend does know that i have ibs but i get the feeling she gets a bit anoyed if i start to talk about it alot whitch i do understand so i think lll proberly give the holiday a miss thankyou again for replying


----------

